# Wolverine vari grind 2



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Anyone know anything about the wolverine vari grind 2 ? I just purchased some wood Turing tools and purchased this jig. I though it was similar to the wolverine system that I have limited experience with. I don't believe I can sharpen a roughing gouge with it. they did include a DVD but with limited written instructions. The written instructions make no sense to me. The kit part number is3290. I am thinking I need to return it and get the basic wolverine system with the vari grind attachment. If anyone uses this jig and I am missing something I would appreciate your input.

Tom


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

You don't use the Vari-grind jig for the roughing gouge with either 1 or 2. You either rest it in the "v" cradle (unsafe in my opinion as the tool can slip) or use the platform.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

sawdustfactory said:


> You don't use the Vari-grind jig for the roughing gouge with either 1 or 2. You either rest it in the "v" cradle (unsafe in my opinion as the tool can slip) or use the platform.


My problem is it did not come with the v cradle or platform. It has got the base with the locking device that the v cradle would go in.
Tom


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

You need the basic Wolverine system:
http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=packard&Product_Code=142611&Category_Code=sharp-wss

and this will sharpen bowl & spindle gouges up to 5/8" with either figernail or side grind.
http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=packard&Product_Code=142614&Category_Code=sharp-wss

With basic system and vair grind jig can sharpen all of your turning tools.

*Vari-Grind 2 Attachment*

*Only used for bowl and spindle gouges and think accepts larger gouges, but not roughing gouges.*


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

*Wolverine Grinding Jig*​ 
http://www.oneway.ca/sharpening/grind_jig.htm

I tried view their video, but no joy. They once sent you that video free. 

Using the v-arm to sharpen bowl & spindle gouges can be done buy end up with long pointy or short bevels. Easier to put either fingernail or side grind on a gouge using vari jig.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

TomC said:


> My problem is it did not come with the v cradle or platform. It has got the base with the locking device that the v cradle would go in.
> Tom


Didn't it come with a part that looks like an 18" length of square-profile tube?

This is the piece that slides into -- and locks in -- the base unit. At one end it has a pocket that can receive either the end of the tool handle (to sharpen a spindle roughing gouge, for example, with a straight-across grind) or the end of the vari-grind jig (for fingernail-ground tools).


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

duncsuss said:


> Didn't it come with a part that looks like an 18" length of square-profile tube?
> 
> This is the piece that slides into -- and locks in -- the base unit. At one end it has a pocket that can receive either the end of the tool handle (to sharpen a spindle roughing gouge, for example, with a straight-across grind) or the end of the vari-grind jig (for fingernail-ground tools).


No it did not.


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

TomC said:


> No it did not.


You need more of the original jig to go with your varigrind. I have the complete setup with the original varigrind. I have heard several people say the like the original varigrind over the varigrind 2. The system works great & only takes seconds to resharpen your tools so you spend more time turning.

http://www.oneway.ca/sharpening/vari-grind2.htm
*
Wolverine grinding jig instuctions*
http://www.rockler.com/tech/RTD10000109AA.pdf

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2001998/26299/Wolverine-VariGrind-2.aspx

*Video showing use of Wolverine Grinding jig*


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Jlord, thanks for the post. I just ordered the v arm that did not come in my package. I also ordered a platform and extra base. This should be everything I need, at least for now.
Tom


----------

